# Bikerfalle zwischen Rechenberg und Weiher



## Hartmut (24. Juli 2006)

Moin, Moin,

folgende Info habe ich gerade zugeschickt bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das genau ist?

Gruß

Hartmut


Hier ganz aktuell ein Bericht aus der Hersbrucker Zeitung.

----> Beginn Bericht <----
Mountainbiker in der Falle

HERSBRUCK (ko/pi) - Keine Bären- sondern eine Bikerfalle hat ein
Unbekannter auf einem Waldweg zwischen Weiher und dem Rechenberg
geschaffen. Ein 39-Jähriger aus Henfenfeld stürzte hinein und wurde
erheblich verletzt.

Der passionierte Radler hatte auf diesem mit Rotpunkt markierten Weg
schon öfters Hindernisse bemerkt, die seiner Einschätzung nach
Mountainbiker abhalten sollen. Als er am Donnerstag gegen 9 Uhr vom
Reschenberg herunter Richtung Weiher fuhr, musste er zunächst einem
gefällten Baum ausweichen. Eine stattliche Buche, Stammdurchmesser 25 bis
30 Zentimeter, war mit einer Axt gefällt worden. Die Krone lag mitten auf
dem Weg. Einige hundert Meter weiter passierte dann der Unfall. Der
Mountainbiker fuhr in ein Loch, das er nicht bemerkt hatte, weil es mit
Reisig zugedeckt war. Er erlitt Prellungen und Hautabschürfungen.

"Bei näherer Betrachtung des Weges fielen neben der tiefen Grube (ca. 50
- 60 cm tief) noch drei flachere Gruben (Tiefe zwischen 30 und 40 cm) auf
", teilt die Hersbrucker Polizei mit. Sie bittet um Hinweise unter
Telefon 09151 / 86900.	 
22.7.2006 0:00 MEZ	 

© Hersbrucker Zeitung


----------



## Hartmut (24. Juli 2006)

Okay, erst selbst stöbern, dann posten 

http://radlexpress.de/cms/_data/tatort.pdf

Gruß

Hartmut, der vor einer Woche ganz in der Nähe unterwegs war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (24. Juli 2006)

Habe die Stelle auch gesehen.
Gottseidank war ich bergauf unterwegs, sodass mir bei dem Loch nichts passiert ist. Auch war es da nicht mehr zugedeckt. Der Unfall passierte wohl bevor ich da war.
Das ist schon unglaublich. Dass in dieser Gegend öfters mal Äste auf Wegen liegen ist ja nichts Neues. Aber das hat eine ganz neue Qualität!


----------



## Gnet (24. Juli 2006)

Wer macht sowas krankes frag ich mich.

mfg Gnet


----------



## norman68 (24. Juli 2006)

Nabend

na bei mir (Wendelstein Wernloch) war vor ca. drei Jahren mal ein Brett mit so ca. 20 Nägel quer zur Fahrtrichtung vergraben. Bin da auch durch gefahren hatte zwei Platte Reifen aber so ist weiter nichts pasiert. Wenn ich da aber dran denke was da alles geschehen kann dann gute Nacht.

Ciao Norman


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juli 2006)

Wann kommt denn die Geschichte mit den Drahtseilen im Wald?

Ontopic:

Da die staatlichen "Heilanstalten" überfüllt sind, rennen draußen einfach zuviele Spinner rum. Daran sollte man sich gewöhnen...............


----------



## cdF600 (25. Juli 2006)

@Gnet
Wer sowas macht? Irgend ein Irrer! 
Der muß nämlich gezielt eine Axt und eine Schaufel an diese eher unzugängliche Stelle geschleppt haben. "Normale" Wanderer haben sowas eher nicht dabei. Und einen Baum in der Stärke mit einer Axt so zu fällen, dass er genau dahin fällt wohin man ihn haben will, erfordert auch einige Erfahrung mit sowas. Außerdem dauert das doch auch einige Zeit incl der Löcher graben. Das hat der sicher nicht mitten am Tag gemacht.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBnY28Mo6Is


----------



## cdF600 (25. Juli 2006)

Der Hammer!


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2006)

cdF600 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer!



ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du es noch lustig findest wenn du beim biken in eine grube, loch oder in einen gespannten draht fährst. sowas kann ganz übel enden.

coffee


----------



## duschy (25. Juli 2006)

das ist eine absolute frechheit,solche leute müsste man gleich in das loch  einbetonieren.ich bin auch öfters in der gegend zum biken,ist gleich vor meiner haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaFrau (25. Juli 2006)

das verstehe ich ja mal garnicht ..

"uns" bikern wird ja immer vorgeworden wir machen die waelder kaputt deswegen moegen uns die ein oder andere da nicht haben, ich denke mal so ein irrer ist das auch ... aber selber den wald so zu richten wie es jamand in 100 jahren mit einem mountain bike nicht schafft .. was ne logik


----------



## cdF600 (25. Juli 2006)

@coffee

Lediglich das Video fand ich g..l!

Zu der anderen Problematik hab ich mich ja schon geäußert.
Zudem betrifft mich dieser spezielle Fall schon, da ich in dieser Gegend wohne und oft dort fahre.
Der betroffene Biker hat ja auch Anzeige erstattet, und die Polizei ermittelt. Ein Beweis wird aber denke ich mal sehr schwierig zu erbringen sein, selbst wenn ein Verdacht besteht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Fall von mindestens vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung. Dazu kommt sicher auch noch Sachbeschädigung. Es darf ja nicht jeder einfach einen beliebigen Baum im Wald fällen!

Gestern bin ich übrigens wieder die Strecke gefahren (Motto: nur nicht einschüchtern lassen!). Die Löcher sind zugeschüttet, und die Baumkrone vom Weg entfernt. Keine Ahnung wer das in Ordnung gebracht hat.

Gerade in der Hersbrucker Gegend war ja der Konflikt zwischen Bikern und Jägern schon mal Thema der Presse dieses Jahr!


----------



## deathtrap18 (5. November 2006)

... ich bin vor einer Woche wieder in Wendelstein unterwegs gewesen,..       große Bäume quer über den Weg,. .. selbst über normalen Wanderwegen,. liegen mehrere Bäume in regelmässigen Abständen quer. ... (die jetzt eher weniger gefährlich sind als an den unübersichtlichen schmallen trails oder stellen)..             aber da hat sich jemand verdammt viel Mühe gegeben...

.. ich habe da einen Jäger im Visier,. der seinen mobilen Jagdhüttenstand aus Alu auch dort aufgeschlagen hat,..   .. ..        aber es kann jedermögliche Spinner gewesen sein  :-I


----------

